# Royal Cromer



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)

Played here on Saturday and Sunday and have very mixed opinions.

I chose to drive over late on Friday as I didn't fancy a 3hr+ drive then play, especially being the holder of our Sunday Morning Crew shield that I won playing at Machynys Golf Club just before Christmas in some tough conditions.

I stayed 2 nights at a hotel called the Links Country Park just outside of Cromer in West Runton, which was very nice with excellent rooms, service & food.

Arrived at Royal Cromer Saturday morning to meet up with everyone for a lunchtime tee start.

Very small car park, I had to park in the church 50 yards up the road which they've obviously got an agreement with.

Clubhouse was OK, a few rooms tucked away but the main room was modern and spacious with a friendly service and nice food (franchised|), the locker room was a bit of a trek downstairs, no doubt getting you prepared for the hilly terrain!

We had a dry day, a tad windy which ramped up as you got to certain more exposed areas of the course, so accuracy was essential with all shots not just the driver, so to only lose 1 ball on day one I was relatively pleased, but I recorded a poor score ( as did everyone) on this practice day in readiness for the main event on Sunday.

The day (Saturday) was very hazy, you couldn't see out to sea and the course looked very dull, I just wasn't getting the 'links experience' from it and was struggling to understand the love that I've read about so much for this course, it came across more as a heathland course on the sea front!

Only one stand out hole for me being the par 3 from an elated tee surrounded by bunkers, very much like a certain hole at Wallasey.

There were quite a few blind shots, but the thing I disliked most, was, there was so many elevated blind greens, and if you hadn't played the course before, I felt penalized for what were good shots that pitched onto the green only to roll off up or down the back of banks at the back of the greens, especially as the greens were so fast & slick, easily at a stimp of 12 if not more!

With the round completed everyone got back to hotel to book-in, although I was already checked in from staying the night before so I had more time to get ready for our venture into town to eat and consume large volumes of beer whilst chasing the blue rinse brigade around the side streets.

A few beers in the hotel bar and we got the train down to Cromer, the station being a 5 minute walk was ideal, and for Â£2 return was a steal.

We then headed for the recommended Red Lion pub, where I enjoyed my starter and pudding but I battled with my Rib-eye steak, which wasn't good, and nor was many of the others in our group who had steak also. Lots of beer and wine flowed but no sooner had we finished and handed over Â£500+, they wanted us out! The meal (and steak) in my hotel was far superior and cost less!

We then headed to The Wellington, a live band in situ, lots of young fillies and plenty of beer being consumed by us all, although I felt a little old in here (yes I am), but then a Madness tune was played and I put all the young locals to shame bouncing around like an old man on steroids and on a mission!

Back for the last train at midnight and straight into the hotel bar until 1.30 (clocks forward 2.30) for more beers!

Up for a decent breakfast where there were quite a few soar heads.

Managed to get into the car park on Sunday, a quick warm up on the practice putting green to focus the eyes and then tee'd off first only to lose 2 balls immediately, 1 off the tee and the other with my 2nd (4th) shot taking the corner on, which I failed to do!

It was much sunnier on Sunday and the course looked very different, the colours were more vibrant and views were excellent, what a stark difference to the day before!

I then steadied the ship and started scoring OK, that 1st tee blob cost me a decent score on the turn and then I started the back 9 really well and thought that a low 30's could see me retain the trophy, I shouldn't have had such thoughts mid-round, a silly blob on 16 and then backed it up on 17 did for me, and yet I didn't do a lot wrong on those holes, a bad bounce to the left on 16 off the tee which I couldn't recover from and I rolled off the back of the green after pitching 8ft short of the pin on the par 3 17th with only a wedge, so that was me done for, but I finished off with a decent finish on the 18th on the green in 2 but 3 putted.

I, and a few others found the terrain quite testing at times, so much so that most got buggies on the day 2, but I still carried both days, but my calves were solid after the first round and I'm still knackered today!    

The trophy was won with 32 points, that speaks volumes when there was 4 Cat 1's in our group of 13 whom all bar 1, scored mid-to-high 20's, no doubt you get used to approaching those blind greens but they were the difference as its a very drive-able course.

Conclusion:

Didn't enjoy day 1 but could see how some would like it when playing it like we did on Sunday (day 2) in the brighter sunshine, although much windier and a different test to the day before, it was much nicer on the eye, although I still didn't feel I was on a links, other than seeing the sea a lot more!  

Still didn't like the blind elevated greens though, they just didn't reward a good drive and approach into the green.

Thought the etiquette from some members out on the course was very poor, so many were loud and talking/shouting when they were on a neighboring tee or greens which were at times very close together.

Wouldn't want to play in the height of the summer/holiday season with so many noisy ramblers walking around and close to some tee's.

Lots of crossing walkways when going green to tee, had to wait for players to take their approach shots before walking around greens.

Did I enjoy the 2-days, yes of course, it was a nice outing in good company, although it doesn't help when you don't like the 3hr+ drive over to that neck of the woods.  

Based on all of the above, would I rush back to play it again, no.


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Curls (Apr 1, 2019)

Nice write up and photos, a couple of lovely cliff top linksy holes to catch the eye there. That said the craic sounded better than the course  Its a great part of the world all right for summer scoops, not sure I'd be able to swing a club after a session with you boys though!


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)

Curls said:



			Nice write up and photos, a couple of lovely cliff top linksy holes to catch the eye there. That said the craic sounded better than the course  Its a great part of the world all right for summer scoops, not sure I'd be able to swing a club after a session with you boys though!
		
Click to expand...

They're not a bad bunch..


----------



## DRW (Apr 1, 2019)

Sounds like a good time had.

We had to park in the church car park as well. Some lovely holes on the course, quite liked 1, 2 and 4 and the par 3 you mention plus the one that goes near the lighthouse and sweeping holes afterwards (think about 13/14ish?). Some nice elevated tee shots on the course.

Have you played Sheringham or Hunstanton not far from Royal Cromer ? I preferred them to Royal Cromer.


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)

I thought the 1st was a tough starting hole, plenty of fairway but a long tough 2nd shot into wind, the 2nd was one of those silly greens IMO, I hit a great drive to the corner with a slight [baby] draw to leave myself a pitching wedge in, the green is blind and I pitched it short of the middle flag, expected to see it near the hole and it was up the back of the bank with a huge cone sat in front which I couldn't move! The 14th was a decent hole (lighthouse), you could cut the corner again with a fairway wood rather than going over the marker to leave a much longer approach.

Not played Sheringham or Hunstanton yet but know of them as we have a member at Coventry who was the general manager at Sheringham.

*Open Question*: Why is it 'Royal' Cromer, obviously Royal Liverpool & Royal St Georges both speak for themselves.

I live in the vicinity of Royal Leamington Spa, but the golf course doesn't call itself 'Royal', it's simply Leamington & Country, it wouldn't or couldn't hold to such a title, although they would be justified to name itself alongside the town, so what's so 'Royal' about Cromer?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2019)

DRW said:



			Sounds like a good time had.

We had to park in the church car park as well. Some lovely holes on the course, quite liked 1, 2 and 4 and the par 3 you mention plus the one that goes near the lighthouse and sweeping holes afterwards (think about 13/14ish?). Some nice elevated tee shots on the course.

Have you played Sheringham or Hunstanton not far from Royal Cromer ? I preferred them to Royal Cromer.
		
Click to expand...

Hunstanton is a pure links golf course ( same with Brancaster)where as Sheringham and Cromer are clifftop courses - all four are great to play with each having their own character - Hunstanton is the best of the four but Sheringham would be my choice of the cliff top courses. Good area though 


Fish said:



			I thought the 1st was a tough starting hole, plenty of fairway but a long tough 2nd shot into wind, the 2nd was one of those silly greens IMO, I hit a great drive to the corner with a slight [baby] draw to leave myself a pitching wedge in, the green is blind and I pitched it short of the middle flag, expected to see it near the hole and it was up the back of the bank with a huge cone sat in front which I couldn't move! The 14th was a decent hole (lighthouse), you could cut the corner again with a fairway wood rather than going over the marker to leave a much longer approach.

Not played Sheringham or Hunstanton yet but know of them as we have a member at Coventry who was the general manager at Sheringham.

*Open Question*: Why is it 'Royal' Cromer, obviously Royal Liverpool & Royal St Georges both speak for themselves.

I live in the vicinity of Royal Leamington Spa, but the golf course doesn't call itself 'Royal', it's simply Leamington & Country, it wouldn't or couldn't hold to such a title, although they would be justified to name itself alongside the town, so what's so 'Royal' about Cromer?
		
Click to expand...

Club was given Royal status by the Prince of Wales at the time 

*The Royal Cromer Golf Club was founded in 1888 and immediately attained royal status through the patronage of the Prince of Wales, later to become King Edward VII.*


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hunstanton v Brancaster. It's a bit like Hillside v Formby. Personally I prefer Brancaster Phil ðŸ‘


----------



## IanM (Apr 1, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Hunstanton v Brancaster. It's a bit like Hillside v Formby. Personally I prefer Brancaster Phil ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

and again, I could play either every week and still not mind!    I am sure a few blokes in the armchairs at RWN were dead!


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Hunstanton v Brancaster. It's a bit like Hillside v Formby. Personally I prefer Brancaster Phil ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


a few nights in the Ship and play both imo


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Hunstanton v Brancaster. It's a bit like Hillside v Formby. Personally I prefer Brancaster Phil ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I can see that - you need to play Brancaster when the the tide is in to get its full charm , the last hole isnâ€™t great. Hunstanton is always in better Nick , first full holes arenâ€™t great but the rest are very good.

This bunker on the 4th at Brancaster is not nice


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 10, 2019)

I know there's been a Hunstanton v Brancaster, but I would put v Sheringham in there as well. Played both Sheringham and Hunstanton and just loved Sheringham both times. Some of the holes are fantastic. Hunstanton I thought was was a bit like you said re fellow golf players being noisy. Good write up me man.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 23, 2019)

Sounds like a fun trip. A couple of points:
1. Cromer isn't a links course. Hunstanton and Brancaster are in a different league. 
2. The winning score of 32 probably says a lot more about the night before than the difficulty of the course!


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 8, 2019)

Great write up , Iâ€™ll be in Cromer for a week end of August and will play Cromer this time, if the mother in law lets my partner out again. Played Brancaster and Sheringham last year when we were down there. 

- Brancaster was a great track but felt very very rushed having paid a lot as a 2 ball to be constantly chased around by members
Playing leapfrog foursomes. We were done in well under 3 hours. 

-Sheringham is fantastic, but clearly itâ€™s not a links. That said itâ€™s all the more fantastic for having a reciprocal with my club for dirt cheap rates ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## dronfield (Aug 21, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Great write up , Iâ€™ll be in Cromer for a week end of August and will play Cromer this time, if the mother in law lets my partner out again. Played Brancaster and Sheringham last year when we were down there.

- Brancaster was a great track but felt very very rushed having paid a lot as a 2 ball to be constantly chased around by members
Playing leapfrog foursomes. We were done in well under 3 hours.

*-Sheringham is fantastic, but clearly itâ€™s not a links.* That said itâ€™s all the more fantastic for having a reciprocal with my club for dirt cheap rates ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Hi

Interesting point - some books class the course as a links (as does the club itself), whilst others call it a cliff top course.

Never actually played it, but it is on my "to play" list. Was in the area last year so called in for a quick look round - thought it was very nice.

Rich


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 21, 2019)

dronfield said:



			Hi

Interesting point - some books class the course as a links (as does the club itself), whilst others call it a cliff top course.

Never actually played it, but it is on my "to play" list. Was in the area last year so called in for a quick look round - thought it was very nice.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Played it a couple of times and smashed it both times. Maybe thats why it is one of my fave courses. Theres just something about standing on an elevated tee where you can see 10-20 miles down the course. A steam train is chugging by blowing its whistle. You tee it up and smash it 220 yds straight as an arrow. That â€œ high â€œ lasts, well still to this day. Gorgeous gorgeous course.
Flippin spell Check


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I know there's been a Hunstanton v Brancaster, but I would put v Sheringham in there as well. Played both Sheringham and Hunstanton and just loved Sheringham both times. Some of the holes are fantastic. Hunstanton I thought was was a bit like you said re fellow golf players being noisy. Good write up me man.
		
Click to expand...

Sheringham is a clifftop course. You could compare it to Cromer but it is very different to Brancaster or Hunstanton.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Sheringham is a clifftop course. You could compare it to Cromer but it is very different to Brancaster or Hunstanton.
		
Click to expand...

Cromer is one i would like to play. But given the choice. I would pick sheringham over Sunny Hunny. 
Talking to a member ( full throttle ) last week. He played Hunny on a county card and thought it was still over priced.


----------

